
When Will AR's Killer App Arrive? - bolamike
https://arinsider.co/2019/02/20/when-will-ars-killer-app-arrive/
======
PaulHoule
I think the difference is that a half-decent AR headset starts at $2000 and
has almost no content as opposed to a iPhone which can be used as a phone at
the very least.

